# feierabendrunde



## Casey Riback (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen. Gibt es jemanden der Interesse daran hat, ab und zu nach Feierabend eine Tour in der Nähe von Grebenstein zu fahren, z.B. mal zwei Stunden durch den Reinhardswald oder ähnliches


----------

